# Rescue myths that stop people from adopting



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay, this is coming off the epic rescue/breeder thread. 

I'll let Lies her's if she wants to. 

Two of the biggest ones off the top of my head are:

But I want a purebred dog and the dogs in shelters are all mixes. 
- NOT true. HSUS estimates something like 25% of dogs in shelters are PB and I'd say my personal experience is that it's at least that many.

But I don't want a dog with baggage/issues
- Many rescue dogs have issues and there are those of us that gravitate towards caring for them, but a vast majority of the dogs in need of homes are great, issue free pups who have been given up for simply being a dog, or for things that have nothing to do with them at all.

Add yours!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Just want to comment on the "baggage" myth. Several years ago when I was volunteering at the humane society, a beautiful rottweiler came into the shelter for adoption. The rottie was *competition obedience trained* and was absolutely spectacular, clearly ready and eager to work! 

I always hear comments like they're too hard to train when they're grown. Ha ha ha, yea right.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

"those dogs all have parvo or distemper" 

"when you adopt from a rescue, they make it impossible and will harass you with visits, home checks, inspections ect.."


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Fransheska
> 
> "when you adopt from a rescue, they make it impossible and will harass you with visits, home checks, inspections ect.."


You know, I have wondered about this. I have no fenced yard as of this minute (we are working on a large safe fenced area for us to play with Lucy but it is not done yet)
My dog is never off the leash or unsupervised. But I think some rescues might not consider me because of the lack of a "fenced yard"
How accurate is this assessment?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

This is one that comes up A LOT! There are some rescues who have inflexible fence rules, there are other rescues who have a stated fence rule but are actually flexible when you can show you're a responsible pet owner, and then there are groups who have no fence policy and take it case by case. Lack of a fence may mean there are some individual dogs that you may not be able to adopt but should by no means stop you from adopting!







Which, btw, I'm totally psyched about! Some pup is going to win the jackpot when you guys start looking again.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I guess its really not a myth but i hear people say they dont want to rescue because they "want to get a puppy". They dont want a adult dog.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

when my aunt adopted her labmix, they not only did home visits, interview, application but did 3 surprise visits. and my aunt MUST sent pictures of the dog to the rescue every year of the dog.. 
its VERY exentric if you ask me, but that is the ONLY rescue ive run into that this way. most of them are just interested in finding good homes for dogs


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: I guess its really not a myth but i hear people say they dont want to rescue because they "want to get a puppy". They dont want a adult dog.


Ooh ooh! Myth! Lots of puppies available via rescues and shelters.


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

I've heard "I don't know what I'd be getting with a rescue/shelter dog," "I want a PB," and "I want a puppy."

I, personally, will always get pets from rescues or shelters, and I understand that's a personal choice! After all, you're adopting a new family member so it's SO important to make the right choice for your family! For me, the right choice has always been rescues or strays or shelter animals, and I have friends who got great dogs from really good breeders that are the perfect fit for their family.

With Charlie, I got a PB puppy with the most awesome disposition - at our local shelter. There were sooo many puppies there - purebred and mixed - as young as 8 weeks (we adopted Charlie when he was 4 1/2 months), and several different breeds (rottweiler litters, a GSD litter, and lots of Australian Cattle dogs and pit bulls). There were also older dogs that were real sweethearts (again, purebred and mixed). I wish I could have taken more home! But really - there are two city shelters in my city, and there are always, always, always puppies available there. The "I want a puppy" myth is definitely a myth, at least in the shelters in my town! 

It's so funny - when I walk Charlie, people always seem shocked that I got him at a shelter because he's such a handsome GSD! (HA! No, I'm not biased, not at all...) I sing the praises of our local shelter when that happens. So many great dogs, waiting for great homes!


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

ive heard "i want a purebred" 
and when i say they have them
they mention that "oohh..its not like i plan on breeding my PB dog, but id like the option. its my dog" 
and thats usually when i roll my eyes and walk away


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Fransheskaive heard "i want a purebred"
> and when i say they have them
> they mention that "oohh..its not like i plan on breeding my PB dog, but id like the option. its my dog"
> and thats usually when i roll my eyes and walk away


UGH.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

My experience when I was looking to rescue was I was advised that
"dogs are either people dogs or dog dogs, decide which you have and get the other."

I took this to be a flagrant fallacy of bifurcation, and based on my experience with many dogs over decades, total poppycock.

Then I came here, and researched the rescue group, posted a few times, went to visit a dog listed as "nice boy", to see if in fact he was, only to be given the runaround at the HSUS, as they had already put him down, posted about that, was berated vehemently for not knowing that he was euthanized.

I stopped looking at rescues, started looking for a pup,then stopped looking for quite awhile. 

Point is the ignorant arrogance at the shelter, the rants in the rescue section here and the stones being thrown between working vs showlines pretty much left me praying and waiting for a miracle.

Luckily, I ended up with nice pup, who has grown into a good dog,
inspite of all the often vehement opining found here and on other boards.

The biggest myth may be online experts are expert enough to
see beyond their own agendas.

It all needs to be taken with a grain of salt, and in the end one must
follow their own heart to find their own heart dog. Either road will take a lot of heart, patience and work on your part to build the bond
required for long term success, and without it, failure will occur, and another will need to be put down or rescued.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Folks this is not meant to be a rescue bashing thread! Individual rescues and shelters, like individual breeders vary enormously in quality, integrity, and policies. 

The goal here is to talk about the reasons people give for not adopting that are in fact untrue in the hope both of educating people on the board but also perhaps helping those of us in rescue target our educational messages.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dOg in the end one must
> follow their own heart to find their own heart dog. Either road will take a lot of heart, patience and work on your part to build the bond
> required for long term success, and without it, failure will occur, and another will need to be put down or rescued.











It all starts with the dog you have. Not allowing unplanned litters. Making sure through training and socialization that your dog is a solid canine citizen.....even if we haven't rescued YET we can make a huge impact in this way.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

dOg mentioned a very important myth as well: that "rescues" are like this or that.

Rescues are all over the place, and the people you meet in this circle are also a diverse bunch! 

Some are people-friendly, some aren't,

Sme have rigid requirements, some haven't...

Some will work with you and listen to your situation carefully and some will not. 

Some will take ages to get back to you and some will respond right away.

There might be a couple who flat-out tells you that you will never get a dog from them, while others might feel that you are Adopter #1 from Heaven!

Some will only adopt in a certain area, others might be country-wide operations.

etc., etc...

If you decided to try adoption, please, please, *do not give up *after trying a few!!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

"I have to get a puppy from a breeder so it can BOND with me". I hate that one!

Are you kidding me? Most of the dogs I have pulled from death rows on the shelters bond with me during the ride home. 

I think the shelter or rescue dogs bond so tightly is because quite often the rescuer is the first person to ever show them any kindness or affection.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I agree about the bond, rescues are extremely grateful, right away!

Have gone both routes over the decades, and done well each way.

It's a crapshoot either way, too. You get out what you out in, the responsibility with either lies with the host, wherever the dog comes from.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The myth I encounter most often is "rescue/shelter dogs have something wrong with them or they wouldn't be in the rescue/shelter to begin with". I hear that a LOT. 

We get a ton of calls and emails from people looking for dogs, and the significant majority of those people get directed elsewhere, either to rescue or to breeders who are more likely to have a good match for them, and sometimes to another breed, or species (i.e. housplant!) altogether. Probably 90% of the time when I mention rescue, that is their first reaction.... that rescue dogs must have something wrong with them. 

People just don't realize that often times dogs are dumped for reasons that have nothing to do with the dog.. moving, unemplyment, losing the house, divorce, got new carpet or furniture and his hair doesn't match. And in the cases where the dog got turned into rescue for health/temperament/behavioral problems, the vast majority of the time its a situation of a poor match, owner didn't do any training, etc... in other words, people/owner problems, not dog problems. 

Second most common myth I've encountered is the one already mentiond: "if I don't get a puppy it won't bond well". Or the variation on that theme of "I could never trust it around my kids unless it's raised with the kids".


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

"I want to get a puppy from a breeder for health/temp reasons"

????

I hear it all the time, but do not get it at all... never... not even the least bit.... I know about hips and well behaved parents, but that does not guarantee anything at all!

With an older dog their health and/or temperament is much more evident, and seems, to me at least, to be a much better guarantee.

I just never understand that one


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">In my experience, people always assume a rescue has been abused. I also hear, "rescues want too much money for their dogs!" HUH!?!?







</span>


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMWith an older dog their health and/or temperament is much more evident, and seems, to me at least, to be a much better guarantee.
> 
> I just never understand that one


I can see the point with this one if the dog is coming from a shelter rather than a rescue. Quite often, you don't see their TRUE temperment when they are at the shelter. But if the dog is/has been in a foster home for a while, then you can get an idea of how they REALLY act in a home environemnt.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Are you kidding me? Most of the dogs I have pulled from death rows on the shelters bond with me during the ride home.


I picked up a dog at the shelter, stopped by my then S/O's work to introduce them, then stopped by dog beach (which was on the way home) so she could potty. She ran all over that beach, clearly thrilled to be free from her kennel, but came right back to me every time I called her. (She didn't have a name yet). Two years ago today, she died after 10 magical years. My heart dog. My heart is still broken. 

Bonded? The Super Glue company would love to have a patent for that kind of bonding. 

The other adult I adopted from a shelter has nearly the same story. I pulled her in the afternoon; she, Zamboni and I went to the lake that evening. Perfect recall that day and every day since. She was the snuggliest, cuddliest, most lovable dog (a pit bull mix) you could meet. I've always maintained that dogs obtained as puppies don't know how good they have it. Adult adoptees (at least mine, pulled from the county shelter) know when they've struck gold. They know it. They appreciate it. And they love you dearly. 

And, of course, visa versa.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How about, "I need to get a puppy from a breeder because I have small children." 

Uh, puppies and small children are not the best mix. Puppies bite kids, and kids aren't gentle with puppies. Not to mention that in a year, your kid's still not much bigger but your dog is a full-sized adolescent that might jump, mouth, or just play too rough with junior. An adult dog that's been around kids before is the PERFECT playmate for a child. Far, far better than a puppy.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

My wife and I had two dogs we got from pounds as puppies and raised them as part of the family. When we lost Sophie, I asked my wife, please no puppies, I didn't want to do that work again. We had always talked about wanting a shepherd (our first was shepherd mix) so we explored rescue. We will now be rescue advocates the rest of our loves. Clover is the greatest dog I have personally ever known (maybe it's just being a shepherd) and I appreciate the fact that the rescue group could match us with a dog that would best suit our family. We are now fostering another GSD with the eye towards keeping him.

I would tell anyone that rescue is a fantastic way to get just the right dog and a responsible rescue will help ensure that the dog is a good match. You can't tell what a puppy is going to grow up like, whereas you can get a glimpse of what a dog is made of once someone has observed them for some time.

Rescue Rocks!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Rescue expensive huh, let's do the math on a typical GSD.

Breeder $1,000 - $1,500

Pet store (puppy mill) $400 - $600

Rescue $200 - $300

Hmmmmmm?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

And the $200-300 (around here it's more like $75 to $250) is usually paying for vetting. We charge between $100 to $250 for dogs in our program. They come spayed or neutered, dewormed, heartworm tested, on HW and flea/tick preventative, fully vaccinated (DHLP-PV, Rabies, and Kennel Cough), microchipped, and microchip registration is included. The dog itself is basically free.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have seen some rescues that charge $500 for a dog. It makes me thingk that they would rather keep it than have it find a home.

Weber, your pet stores are cheap. The ones in the Portland (OR) area used to charge in the $1000 range and that was over 10 years ago.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

So the breeders charging three times that really really want to keep their dogs?
















I think this is a common misconception but our group EASILY spends $500 on a dog. Not every dog, but probably every 3rd or 4th dog. If you do all the medical stuff I talked about and then the dog also needs a dental, or a mass removed, or God forbid they've got heartworms, or an ortho issue, or parvo - then your bill for that dog is going to be up nearer $1000+. Most groups average their vet costs across their adoption fee, because they can't charge $1000 adoption fee for one dog and $100 for another one. For groups in urban area, their average vet cost per dog, even a dog without problems, is easily going to be around $500. I don't see any issue with them charging that much unless no one is adopting their dogs because of it, and if they're continuing to do so, then I'm guessing that's not the case. 

I'm sorry to sound so grumpy about that , but I have had SO many people say things like that to me at places like Petsmart. Another variation is "so, you'd rather kill them than give them to me for less?" No, I wouldn't rather kill them, I don't want to keep them either, but we're not independently wealthy and I can't keep saving dogs if I can't afford to vet them. We do fundraisers, sure, but folks who adopt our dogs are getting well over the adoption fee worth of vet care, plus a great dog! Most good adopters know they're getting great value and are happy to pay the adoption fee.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

More than not people that give up animals at the shelter are the problem not the dogs. All my dogs have been rescued. Some of them had issues, but nothing I could not handle. I will always rescue rather than do anything else. I love my dogs and to think they might have been pts really hurts me. There are great dogs and cats in shelters that deserve forever homes. I only wish I could save them all.

Doreen


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That's another big misconception, that rescues are somehow getting rich off rescue or making a profit, that it can't possibly cost that much to rescue a dog. Here in TX the vast majority of our rescues are HW positive, many have additional medical expenses, and they're practically all intact. The $250 we charge to adopt doesn't cover it. Many times the foster pays for vet bills out of his/her own pocket, in addition to the food/toys/crate/bedding that all fosters provide.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I like the fact that rescues charge decent fees, even if they could afford to give their dogs away. I adopted a shelter dog that the shelter said was adopted from them about 8 mos before -- she was microchipped, so they called the owner who said they were no longer interested in her. She was a stray probably about 6 months and about 25 lbs underweight. The fee from the shelter? $35. 

Throwaway dogs. Sigh. 

Making someone pay $250 or more makes an adopter take their decision more seriously.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Another part of that is that I want the people adopting our dogs to adopt them because they really want that particular dog. I don't want people adopting our dogs because they're a "bargain" relative to other dogs out there and they can't afford/don't want to pay whatever the price is for the dog they really want. Yes, they're getting a great deal, but our prices are still comparable to other groups with similar dogs and we do it that way on purpose.


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

> Quote:Making someone pay $250 or more makes an adopter take their decision more seriously.


Well, I think that someone either takes the commitment and responsibility of pet ownership seriously or they don't. The amount of money I paid for my dog at the shelter (more than $35 but less than the $250 - $500 I probably would have paid from a rescue) has nothing to do with the fact that when we adopted him, we knew he was our dog *forever*. I've seen listings for obedience-trained, pedigreed dogs in rescues that were given up because their owners moved or "couldn't handle" the dogs, and they probably cost a lost more money for the original owner than $250.

That being said, I don't believe that rescues cost too much money and the work they do to help the dogs adjust and go to the right homes (not to mention the vetting) makes the fees well worth it!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Heard this weekend; "Rescues are such control-freaks, they ask a million questions and if they do not like one teeny-tiny answer, they will refuse to adopt. I don't get asked such personal questions at a pet store ... that is where I will go".


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

...they are exactly the reason for BYBs and all the euthanized dogs and cats.. They are the demand for "pet quality" breeders.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

When I came onto this board 3 years ago, I had a very skewed view of rescues, in fact, I said I would never turn my dog over to a rescue, but have her euthanized instead. But, in those 3 years, I have had a most rewarding and fun experience with rescues, and rescue dogs. Sure, they ask questions, I had to send off pictures of my living situation, talk about my experience with dogs, and then that most exciting answer, I HAVE BEEN APPROVED FOR THE DOG I WANT!! I find actuall that my biggest dissapointment with rescues, is they do not inquire alot about the dog after adoption, in fact, I usually send photos of the dogs to the rescues on my own. But, then I think for the one dog I take in, 20 more will replace her, and hands and minds are full. Will I ever get another puppy?? Maybe. But for the foreseeable future, rescues will get all of my attention.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Our rescue is flexible regaring a fenced yard. I fact, I foster rescue dogs, and cannot even put up a fenced yard because I live in a flood plain.

Regarding a fence, so much depends on the people that wish to adopt, and the dog. Regarding the former if the dog is leashed and walked a fence is not a major issue. If not, and the people live on a busy street, I have denied adoptions. The dog can also be an issue. If the dog is a runner, a fenced yard is a must. If the dog sticks close by and never leaves the yard it is not an issue.

Regarding the dollars spent to adopt a rescue. Our dogs are set to go regarding vet expenses, and some have also been to training classes. Some have been housed for a bit which involves food and taking them to expos. Our charges never approach $500.00, but can range from about $350 to $150 depending on the age of the dog. 

A good rescue group will do a home visit, and be completely honest about the dog. Generally, if a person is denied, the denial relates to concerns about the dog, not the potential owners. For example and as mentioned before, putting a dog that is a runner in a home on a busy street makes little sense.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:I find actuall that my biggest dissapointment with rescues, is they do not inquire alot about the dog after adoption, in fact, I usually send photos of the dogs to the rescues on my own.


And I bet they treasure those pictures!







We all try to do follow ups, especially at first to make sure things are okay, but I think the bottom line is that rescues are incredibly over extended and there just aren't enough hours in the day so you focus your efforts on the dogs still in harm's way. In a funny way, you should probably take their lack of inquiries as a complement. It means they think you're taking good care of the dog they gave you and are now focusing on the next one down the pipe who doesn't have her special owner yet. 

The pictures I get from my adopters mean the world to me. I don't always write back as quickly as I know I should but I save every one of them. I look back at them in between rapid fire calls about this dog or that dog still at the shelter. Happy endings are why we do what we do, so please don't ever think that lack of communication means they don't care. They care! And they are glad that one more dog is somewhere safe tonight


----------

